# [LiveCD] Gentoo live avec XFCE et le pilote "nouveau"

## bouleetbil

Bonsoir,

Alors me revoila  avec un nouveau LiveCD utilisant XFCE4, compiz-fusion et le pilote nouveau. Le driver libre pour nvidia. 

Pour plus de détails : http://www.frogdev.info/LiveXFCE.php

Après celui-ci, c'est promis j'arrete  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bouleetbil

oups un raté, c'est changé

----------

## guilc

Question : t'arrive à avoir une 3D viable avec nouveau ???

Parceque le driver est quand meme pas du tout fini ! avec ma petite NV17 il n'y à meme pas encore de 2D accélérée (2D accélérée qu'avec NV3x il me semble)

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Non la 3D ne fonctionne pas avec nouveau. Je me suis mal exprimé, en fait il y a bien le pilote nouveau qui remplace le pilote nv et compiz-fusion sur ce CD. Mais en cas aucun cas (du moins pour le moment) la 3D fonctionne il n'y a que la 2D. Je mettrais ce soir la page de téléchargement pour expliquer ceci. 

J'ai juste ajouté ce pilote pour ceux qui dispose d'une carte NVIDIA et qui voudrait tester ce pilote sans "pourrir" leur installation actuelle de Gentoo avec des version GIT de mesa, drm...

----------

## guilc

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Non la 3D ne fonctionne pas avec nouveau. Je me suis mal exprimé, en fait il y a bien le pilote nouveau qui remplace le pilote nv et compiz-fusion sur ce CD. Mais en cas aucun cas (du moins pour le moment) la 3D fonctionne il n'y a que la 2D. Je mettrais ce soir la page de téléchargement pour expliquer ceci. 
> 
> J'ai juste ajouté ce pilote pour ceux qui dispose d'une carte NVIDIA et qui voudrait tester ce pilote sans "pourrir" leur installation actuelle de Gentoo avec des version GIT de mesa, drm...

 

Ah ok, c'est plus clair  :Smile: 

A noter quand même que même en 2D, il ne remplace clairement pas encore le driver nv (c'est mon cas), et ça se ressent bien : les betes affichages d'images sont... horriblement lents

Ca viendra sans doute vite, vu le boulot qui est actuellement fait autour du support d'EXA et des extensions XRENDER, mais c'est pas fini  :Wink: 

----------

